# frage von nem newbie!!!!!!!! ;-)



## mts (22. August 2001)

hi ihr profis, 
ich hab warscheinlich ne ganz leichte frage für euch, würd mich aber trotzdem freuen, wenn ihr sie beantwortet:
ich hab ne flashseite gemacht, d.h. die seite ist kommplet in flash gemacht und nicht so gross wie eine normale seite des i-explorers!!!
jetzt habe ich mir das so gedacht, dass ich zuerst ne normale seite mach wo man dann auf ein enter-button klicken muss und sich dann ein kleineres fenster öffnet, das´genau so gross wie die flash datei/animation ist!!! bsp.: http://www.derbauer.de 
dort öffnet sich auch eine neue kleine seite mit nur nem ramen(gutes deutsch!!!). wie mache ich so was? mit javascript? könnt ihr mir helfen???????????? BITTE!!! DANKE!!!

thx
mts


----------



## J-Attack (22. August 2001)

*JAVA SRIPT*

das geht mit java sript
man hoere auf zu slämmen
die moderatoren sind sehr:[  oder willst du eine ermahnung
Ich habe meine erste noch 2 Tagen bekommen


----------



## mts (22. August 2001)

was ist slämmen?
ich hab diese nachricht nur zweimal geschickt, weil mir nachdem ich sie ins html forum geschrieben hab eingefallen ist das sie ins javascript-forum gehört, weil sie was mit javascript zu tun hat! das war nicht "slämmen", wenn das slämmen ist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J-Attack (22. August 2001)

*Entschultigung*

ich dachte nur. 
slämmen ist ein und den selben eintrag schreibst oder nur müll
schreibst.
HAHA am rande:|


----------



## J-Attack (22. August 2001)

*jipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*

Hilfe braust jetzt woll nicht meer
popup Fenster sind gut aber mach nicht meer als 2
 sonst nervt es:[


----------



## mts (22. August 2001)

thx an aaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!
ich brauch das fenster auch um meine seite darin zu zeigen(flash)!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

